# FSH level 12 good or bad?



## KirstyXx

Hello,

I am a 32 year old who has a fsh level of 12. Is this good or bad? My consultant said it's a little high but he didn't say anything else about it.

Advice please lovely ladies xx


----------



## Artypants

Hi Kirsty

I am also a fellow high FSH'er, mine was also 12.9 a year ago, it went down to 9, and probably hovers around the higher end of the scale. However I also have a low ovarian reserve, which sometimes high FSH indicates, but I have been pregnant twice naturally so its no indication of actual fertility until you try. 

Have you had any other investigations?


----------



## KirstyXx

Thank you Arty pants. I conceived naturally last year but unfortunately I lost the baby at 30 weeks due to a placental abruption. I had a lap and dye yesterday and no issues were found. My progesterone levels are fine. We meet with our consultant in 6 weeks. What other tests should I ask for? OH has slightly low motility issues but other than that he is fine too.

Xx


----------



## Artypants

Oh my goodness that's so tragic, I am really sorry to hear that.     

Going by my own history I was recently diagnosed with Heterogyzous factor v leiden which is a blood condition that causes sticky blood, I have had 2 miscarriages and this is known to cause miscarriage, in particular late miscarriage so if you are able to push for this blood test I would recommend this one, you will need a good GP or gyne consultant to sign that one off but its a goodie because of the potential risks. 

AMH is also a good one as it determines egg reserve, this is not available on the NHS you can pay around £80 to have this done, its a simple blood test.

Those were the 2 main ones for me, but as you have had a pregnancy it at least rules out problems with tubes etc.

Again, I am really sorry for your loss, I am a active user of the trying again after loss thread if you ever feel like you need extra support, we are a lovely bunch of supportive ladies who have suffered loss and are actively trying again.

Take care xx


----------



## Giulia77

My FHS was 11,9 and got pregnant of my DS2 with ICSI (transfer of two beautiful blastocysts). My consultant was not worried about my fsh level. 
Hugs


----------



## honeypieface

Mine was up at 11.2 when I was about 28, then goes back down to 7. It's so unreliable. They do amh testing now instead, but still doesn't indicate how many eggs you'll get. I've always got lots of eggs and great quality... and I'm 34 now and pregnant!! Xx good luck cx


----------



## KirstyXx

Thank you for all of your advice. Xx


----------

